# Monsters



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

This movie seems to have slipped through the cracks, supposedly being a low budget film, but it sure looks interesting to me. It somewhat reminds me of Cloverfield, although from what I have read it is not intended to be anything like it. It intrigued me enough after watching the interviews that I ordered it up.

Here is the official movie site: Monsters






Has anyone seen it yet?


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

I watched it and was going to review it. It was absolutely wretched. Very misleading, it's not anything in the same universe as Cloverfield. Monumentally let down.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I have read a lot of mixed reviews on it... but I also read a lot of mixed reviews on Cloverfield.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm a huge Cloverfield fan. I'm also a huge fan of giant monster movies including Japanese Godzilla movies, but Monsters lacks one very important element... Monsters.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

That was one of the things I was a bit disappointed in with Cloverfield early on, but in the end they showed a lot more of the monster. It sounds like Monsters doesn't come through as well. I am still anxious to see it.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

I'll be curious to get your opinion


----------



## Cory Phoenix (Nov 7, 2010)

yeah, i've heard mixed reviews as well, but I think I might still see it since rotten tommies is giving it a 71. :huh:


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Yeah I saw that, and I agreed with what 100% the other 29% had to say about it. Hopefully I've down talked it enough for it to be somewhat enjoyable. For me it was too slow, almost no actual Monsters, it's part commentary on America's immigration policies and the "surprise" ending was incredibly stupid. But that's just me. The previews made me think part District 9 and part Cloverfield but failed miserably.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

That is exactly what I was thinking... District 9 and Cloverfield. Although I was not a fan of District 9... a rather disappointing watch for me.

The Cloverfield ending was kind of unusual I thought, but then again, the entire movie was unusual. I guess all movies do not end on a happy note.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Ehhh... so-so. Worth a rental maybe, but not a purchase.

I liked seeing the culture of that area, but the monster part was indeed weak.


----------



## marty1 (Jun 29, 2010)

Sonnie said:


> That is exactly what I was thinking... District 9 and Cloverfield. Although I was not a fan of District 9... a rather disappointing watch for me.
> 
> The Cloverfield ending was kind of unusual I thought, but then again, the entire movie was unusual. I guess all movies do not end on a happy note.


Cloverfield great :T

District 9 Rubbish :rolleyesno:

Monsters looks good but not getting my hopes up now:huh:

COME ON SUPER 8!!
Surely Abrams & Spielberg can deliver an exciting monster 

Monster films are my favourite, brings out the kid in me!


----------



## Cory Phoenix (Nov 7, 2010)

Sonnie said:


> Ehhh... so-so. Worth a rental maybe, but not a purchase.
> 
> I liked seeing the culture of that area, but the monster part was indeed weak.


I have this coming in the mail from netflix on monday. I'll be sure to report back here after I see it too.


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

I think the fact that the movie is called Monsters might be where some of the disappointment is coming from, it is not really a traditional monster movie and if that is what you are expecting then you will be disappointed. Everyone is making comparisons to Cloverfield and District 9 because of the way that the movie is being marketed but it is really not that type of movie.
What you do get is a very well made (for a surprisingly low budget) road trip movie that just happens to take place a few years after a "monster invasion" The monsters are there but more in the background and it is a problem that the people of the area have come to accept and live with. Given the context of the movie, it all felt very real and believable. 
The main focus of the movie is the relationship between the two main characters and not of the monsters, they are portrayed very subtly and I even think that the move could almost stand on its own without the monsters in it tho they certainly do add a fun level of creepiness and suspense.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Very well stated Mike.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

I'm a fan of both Cloverfield and D9, so I'll keep an eye out for this one. I like movies that are a bit different.


----------



## chrapladm (Jun 17, 2009)

I am waiting to see this movie also but kind of figured it would be a let down based on the previews. I usually look to see if the movie has good potential for SQ(ULF) and HQ CG. But thats just me.

I like monster/thriller/horror movies so much I will watch anything. So I am hoping to see this movie but never really thought there would be much to the story. So I will just have to wait and see.(I think I just described Skyline)


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Interesting tidbit of info. Apparently director Gareth Edwards of Monsters has been named as the director of the new Godzilla movie going into production at Legendary Pictures.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

That could be interesting.


----------



## marty1 (Jun 29, 2010)

Dale Rasco said:


> Interesting tidbit of info. Apparently director Gareth Edwards of Monsters has been named as the director of the new Godzilla movie going into production at Legendary Pictures.


Massive Godzilla fan, not the emmerich version, rubbish!!

So I can't wait to see what they do with this one, they should bring in Mechagodzilla and Gigan


----------

